# Stolen Headlights on 2002



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

If anyone has had any experiences, good or bad with handling stolen headlights on the 2002 Maxima, please let me know. I have the car for less than a year, and my headlights have been stolen twice in the last 4 months. I know of several other people who have had similar experiences and we are looking for some assistance. Nissan has basically told us that they are not responsible for theft. Any ideas? E-mail me also at [email protected]. Look forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## james9793 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nissan should be held responsible for an inferior design.


----------



## Flooder (Aug 6, 2003)

Sleep in your car??? :thumbup:


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Flooder said:


> Sleep in your car??? :thumbup:


I used to live in Brooklyn, I heard stories of so many headlights getting stolen, it ain't funny.
I am guessing you're in NY too by your email. NY sucks w/o a personal garage.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Maximus1675 said:


> If anyone has had any experiences, good or bad with handling stolen headlights on the 2002 Maxima, please let me know. I have the car for less than a year, and my headlights have been stolen twice in the last 4 months. I know of several other people who have had similar experiences and we are looking for some assistance. Nissan has basically told us that they are not responsible for theft. Any ideas? E-mail me also at [email protected]. Look forward to hearing your thoughts!


wow, glad to be in Texas :thumbup:


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

james9793 said:


> Nissan should be held responsible for an inferior design.


So Nissan should be held responsible for someone stealing your Max. 


> If anyone has had any experiences, good or bad with handling stolen headlights on the 2002 Maxima, please let me know. I have the car for less than a year, and my headlights have been stolen twice in the last 4 months. I know of several other people who have had similar experiences and we are looking for some assistance. Nissan has basically told us that they are not responsible for theft. Any ideas? E-mail me also at [email protected]. Look forward to hearing your thoughts!


 So are you on stock alarm?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> So Nissan should be held responsible for someone stealing your Max.  So are you on stock alarm?


I think he is talking about the fact that the headlights are held on by two 10mm bolts on plastic "straps"


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nissan announced arecall on 02-03 maximas specifically to address this issue, my dealership has done around 100 of then, it just bolts in the lights a little more securely


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Funny,
The S. FL. dealer I went to never heard of it.

Seth


----------



## John Bingham (Apr 23, 2004)

*Lawsuit Filed*

NEW YORK– On March 10, 2004, the law firm of Faruqi & Faruqi, LLP filed a class action lawsuit against Nissan Motor Co., LTD., Nissan North America, Inc., (hereafter collectively referred to as "Defendants" or "Nissan") on behalf of purchasers and lessees of Nissan’s 2002 and 2003 Maxima model sedan ("Maxima") equipped with Nissan’s High-Intensity Discharge bi-level xenon projector headlamps ("Xenon Headlights"). Plaintiff brings this class action to remedy Defendants’ false and misleading business practices Plaintiff seeks damages, restitution of all sums paid by Plaintiff and members of the Class for the purchase and replacement of the Xenon Headlights, together with the cost of repair necessitated by the theft of the headlights and the payments made for purchase and installation of the repair kit. If you would like more information about the action or would simply like to receive updates about the progress of this suit via e-mail, please contact Anthony Vozzolo, Esq. Of Faruqi & Faruqi, LLP at telephone: (877)247-4292 or (212)983-9330 or via e-mail at: [email protected].







Maximus1675 said:


> If anyone has had any experiences, good or bad with handling stolen headlights on the 2002 Maxima, please let me know. I have the car for less than a year, and my headlights have been stolen twice in the last 4 months. I know of several other people who have had similar experiences and we are looking for some assistance. Nissan has basically told us that they are not responsible for theft. Any ideas? E-mail me also at [email protected]. Look forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------

